# ارجو توضيح عن Mastercam X5



## عالم التقني (16 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
اريد ان اعرف هل يستخدم Mastercam X5 فقط لرسم اي تصميم الشكل ثم تحويلها الى لغة
G- code
_ Mach3 ومن ثم الى برنامج تشغيل سي ان سي 

او انه من خلاله يمكن الرسم عليه وتشغيل الماكينة من خلاله مباشرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟_


----------



## محمدحسكل (16 فبراير 2012)

برنامج ماستر كام مو فقط للرسم فقط وانما لتشغيل الشكل ايضا


----------



## محمد وعد (16 فبراير 2012)

انا انصحك تستخدم ارت كام لانه بسيط وبعده استخدم الماك 3


----------



## عالم التقني (18 فبراير 2012)

محمدحسكل قال:


> برنامج ماستر كام مو فقط للرسم فقط وانما لتشغيل الشكل ايضا



*مشكور اخي
يعني يمكن الرسم على ماستر كام وتشغيل والبداء الحفر مباشر من خلال ماستر كام دون الاستعانة ببرنامج اخر

ولكن كيف يكون ذلك؟؟*


----------



## عالم التقني (18 فبراير 2012)

محمد وعد قال:


> انا انصحك تستخدم ارت كام لانه بسيط وبعده استخدم الماك 3


*جزاك الله خير اخي
نعم انا استخدم الارت كام الان 
لكن ينقصني برنامج الذي يحول رسم ارت كام الى لغة g-code*


----------

